# How to install Movie Maker 2.1 in Windows XP Professional with S.P.3



## robo5050 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello forum members,

Here is a new problem I am having regarding installing Movie Maker 2.1 in Windows XP Pro with service pack 3 installed;I know that Windows XP Professional with service pack 2 has Movie Maker 2.1 as the default multi media editor,but since I have service pack 3 installed I need to know how to install Movie Maker 2.1???

I do not know if I have service pack 2 installed since the "program upgrades" in add/remove program app does not indicate that service pack 2 is installed;is there a way to download service pack 2 for Windows Xp,and extract the Microsoft Movie Maker 2.1,or will I have to install service pack 2 as an upgrade manually???

Thanks in advance for replying to this Windows XP Newbies questions!!


----------

